# Bed a beast



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 13, 2007)

If any one has used this were there any problems with it? What were your likes and dislikes? How much is the avg that you use?


----------



## Mantida (Sep 13, 2007)

I used Bed-a-Beast for my hermit crabs for quite a while until some bugs moved in.

Bed-a-Beast does a wonderful job in retaining humidity, but it'd be best advised to bake it in the oven before using because sometimes it contains wood fleas and other small bugs. The heat will kill of any unwelcome inhabitants in your substrate. :wink:


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2007)

Use it for my box turtles. Good stuff.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 13, 2007)

> Use it for my box turtles. Good stuff.


what about mantids? and any problems other than the woodlice?


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2007)

> > Use it for my box turtles. Good stuff.
> 
> 
> what about mantids? and any problems other than the woodlice?


I don't use it for mantids. Spahgnum moss works better for mantids. Never noticed any wood lice.


----------



## Mantida (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought mine from 'ole Petco, which is probably the explanation why mine had bugs in it. :roll:


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2007)

> I bought mine from 'ole Petco, which is probably the explanation why mine had bugs in it. :roll:


Get mine there too. I like Petco and have had far more problems at Petsmart. Maybe you got a bad batch.


----------



## Mantida (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess so. I think I've been unlucky at Petco; bad crickets, bad lizard, bad substrate.


----------



## allenator (Sep 25, 2007)

I just ordered some Zilla Beaked Moss Reptile Bedding from petco. Maybe zapping it in the microwave will kill off any critters living in the moss.


----------

